# Baby Sitting A Baby Cockatiel ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Oct02

This little 'tiel is just so sweet .. but .. oh so homely  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I have never seen a baby Cockatiel! WHAT an absolutely adorable baby!  

Sure will look forward to updated pictures!!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh boy, Terry, and some people think _pigeon_ babies are funny looking!

I think this baby fall under the category of "so homely, he's cute." LOL

The duck is adorable.

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a tiny little baby - so sweet! I have to say those emerging tail feathers look almost painful! Interesting that the area around his eyes is so blue.

Aacckkk!!! Whiplash!!! Too cute!!! Wasn't prepared for the switch from baby cockatiel to baby duck!   Great photos - love them all!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lol...

Yes...definitely 'homely'...

And then the sequence of the images suggests it suddenly transformed into...a Duck!

Quite an improbable looking Baby..!

Needs a little Sweater for his back...maybe one from a 'Barbi-Doll' outfit?


Have fun!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How adorable......I've never seen a baby 'tiel either, and the ducky is so cute!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> http://www.rims.net/2006Oct02
> 
> This little 'tiel is just so sweet .*. but .. oh so homely  *
> Terry



 Yikes...you aint kidding!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> http://www.rims.net/2006Oct02
> 
> This little 'tiel is just so sweet .. but .. oh so homely
> 
> Terry



Mmmm, must be me! Maybe it's the beak! I think that 'tiel baby is REALLY cute!

In fact (and yes, I'm gonna DUCK before the poop gets thrown!  ), BUT

I think the 'tiel babies are cuter than pijie babies!  Sorry pijie baby lovers!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh, let's face it..........a "baby" anything is just adorable..........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Oh, let's face it..........a "baby" anything is just adorable..........


Can't comment on your comment, Lovebirds, on the grounds it might incriminate me!


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*adorable*

That's a cute tiel baby - and that duckling? adorable - great smile on that kid.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Don't worry, Shi....lol. You're not alone in your thinking. I personally feel that baby cockatiels and parrots are very cute as well This is a pigeon forum and it's expected that members would mostly go "ga-ga" for baby pigeons but baby cockatiels and all baby birds/animals are very cute in my book


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Such a little cutie!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 

What a little cutie!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

